
Cost of SF-LA train rising 20% to $77B, delayed 4 years to 2033 [pdf] - mkempe
http://www.hsr.ca.gov/docs/about/business_plans/Draft_2018_Business_Plan.pdf
======
londons_explore
I feel like Musk might be gearing up to undercut this project...

~~~
mkempe
He estimated the cost of a hyperloop connection between LA and SF at $6b. In
other words, less than newest rise in projected cost of this government train.
Can it be built in less than 15 years...

